# 2 cats need a new home



## Dannikitten (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, I have 2 adult cats that I love but need to find a new home for them as I have had to move with work and cannot find anywhere to rent that will let me have them with me.
Male black and white, neutered, chipped, lapcat, healthy
Female tortie and white, neutered, chipped, independent, healthy

anyone know anyone who wants 2 x 6 year old cats?

Both based in Newcastle upon Tyne, both great pets, had them from kittens with no health or behaviour issues. Would prefer for them to go direct to a new owner rather than a shelter, which are full, and would rather they stayed in a home environment.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

where are you located and I put up a list of rescues near to you up for you to try, but most rescues are full to bursting with long waiting lists so it could take some time.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I had cats when I was renting and I used to offer to put down some extra deposit against any potential damage they might do and also offered to have the carpets steam cleaned before moving on. 

Most landlords were happy to accept this as an assurance that you are a responsible tenant. It might be worth a try.

The other option is to just not tell them!!! I've done that a couple of times too!!


----------



## Dannikitten (Jun 20, 2011)

The cats are based in Newcastle - all the shelters are full to the seams.

As for bringing them with me - it just isn't possible - in shared accommodation in the South, and looks like I will be working away from home a lot in the near future, I genuinely think the answer is for them to go direct to a new home. Not what I wanted for them but best for them long term.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fair enough let me know if you change your mind and would like to try and get a rescue placement for them and I will post up rescues near you, you may not have tried some


----------

